# Beware of vicious German Shepherd



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Its a video BTW so have to click on it.

Beware of the vicious shepherd.. running around with a care bear in her mouth. Don't forget there are people who still cross the street when they see her outside peeing with a carebear in her mouth.. Seriously people?

BTW this is how we wake up every morning she runs and grabs a carebear for potty break today was the blue one generally its her pink or purple one. :wub: I love my goofball shes done this since 10 weeks old.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

She is too cute!!! :wub:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

lol, she looks real vicious alright. She is a beauty.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Well, of course people are going to cross the street when they see her coming - she is obviously a very vicious dog :rofl::rofl:!!!!
Gotta love it!


----------



## longhairshepmom (Apr 7, 2003)

gotta take care of those care bears 

That is so endearing  And SUCH a BEAUTIFUL girl, wow !!!!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's so adorable! My Alex wakes up similarly, grabbing her Lamb Chop (her favorite toy - I had to get a back-up after I got her 2nd Lamb Chop after the 1st was torn apart by my other dog. Alex literally moped around for a day before I could get the new Lamb Chop) and running around the house. She's good about dropping her toys before she goes out in the back to potty, but the second she come back in she grabs her toy and trots happily behind me into the livingroom, throwing her head around like your girl does.

Jinx is just SO CUTE!!! <3 I love the bond she has with you everytime you talk to her. So sweet


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Aww, poor care bear getting so mistreated by the big mean German Shepherd!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

That is adorable. I would love to see her walking down the street with that in her mouth.

I have some folks cross the street when I am with my girl too...usually if they have a small yapper.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone  I love my crazy girl. Lauren she is like the happiest dog ever. She wakes up tail wagging happy to be alive. Anytime you say good morning she comes running body wiggling it cracks me up still almost a year later. 

Michelle she has actually gone on walks with the carebears shes a bit obsessed with them she even sleeps with them in her mouth. 

I have a neighbor across the street whos afraid of dogs but she calls out to Jinx when she sees us outside because she's such a friendly goofball she couldn't help but fall in love. She might be my golden in a GSD body but I love how friendly she is her personality is out of this world. She loves everyone tail always wagging body wags along with it and such a clown I'm always laughing at her however when its time to be serious shes on point. The other night at like 2 in the morning my front door knob started to wiggle and in less then 2 seconds Jinx was at the door ready to go and after her crazy bass filled bark quited there was no more noise outside and saw nothing else out any of the doors/windows. She goes from ready to tangle to running up and licking people in a matter of seconds. 

BTW she used to not be able to go outside with her toys especially her stuffed ones but now so long as she doesn't put them down I don't care.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Thanks everyone  I love my crazy girl. Lauren she is like the happiest dog ever. She wakes up tail wagging happy to be alive. Anytime you say good morning she comes running body wiggling it cracks me up still almost a year later.
> 
> Michelle she has actually gone on walks with the carebears shes a bit obsessed with them she even sleeps with them in her mouth.
> 
> ...


Too adorable..you have to love it when you get a sweet dog like that with tons of personality.  Do you call her a baby girl? I am always calling mine a teeny tiny itty bitty baby girl...and she is 70 pounds and I don't even clear 5 feet. It's funny, but to me she is just a little baby.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol. I'm trying to think I might have called her baby girl a few times but not often. She's Jinxy, Jinx-a-doodle and doodle bug. The funny thing is when she ignores her name if I say doodle bug she has a perfect recall off any distraction.. go to a Schutzhund competition using doodle bug that should get some looks lmao.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

lol...too cute!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She is a beautiful and such a sweetie. She appears to be quite nice to her carebear.


----------



## Flips Mom (Sep 27, 2011)

Adorable! I personally want people to think my Dutch Shepherd is not friendly (even though he is very friendly and social!) around my neighborhood- that way no one will even think of messing with me or breaking into my house since I'm a woman who lives alone!


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing. 

Unfortunately Hank can't have any sort of plush toy or even the super tough Kong toys with fabric. He destroys them all and I don't want him swallowing anything.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So cute! Halo is happy, happy, happy like that, but she would so have shredded that toy, lol!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

She reminds me of Havoc--defined by happiness. We are considering another dog and went to see one in rescue. We had high hopes but the dog hated Havoc--not overtly aggressive but growly. Havoc tried every behavior that he could to get the dog to interact with him but no luck. Havoc looked so sad. We didn't get the dog, they may have eventually learned to live together but he didn't make Havoc happier.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

flips mom... While I'm marriage for Jinx's entire life I have been a woman by myself since my husband is in Iraq and I get what your saying but I try really hard to use Jinx to help lesson the GSD stereo type. To me there is a time and a place. When I was in a dark hotel parking lot at like 2 in the morning for a potty break while we were staying there overnight and she would square off with someone in front of me and stare intently at them then I wouldnt say anything and allowed her to seriously stare them down however just for the every day walk I have no problem wanting to come say Hi to her or them watching her jump around all happy go lucky.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

that is too cute!


----------



## Overactor (Apr 14, 2011)

That viscious man eatting german attacked me yesterday! Her lick attacks scare me so much. Cute vid liz


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I again apologize that when you walk into my home invading my german shepherds territory she felt the need to protect herself by licking you to death. Please don't call the cops and file a report her carebears would be lost without her :rofl:


----------

